# My brand new website...



## jamie_ (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've finally got round to establishing myself on the www! I must say that I'm really pleased with the site, but do any of you have any comments for it's improvement?

www.jamiealexanderphotography.com

Cheers, 

Jamie


----------



## kemizz (Nov 5, 2006)

I think you're site is well done ...

and to be honest and most of the time bugged by the background music on websites , but here when looking at pics of mariages and babies , this happy singing fits in the picture..., 

I suddenly realised I was already looking at you're site for quite some time when the song stopped .

well done ...


----------



## jamie_ (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks, I'm really glad you said that about the music as I 'm really pleased with how it combines with the images.

Jamie

PS I had a look at your site and you have some really nice stuff on there.


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 5, 2006)

My first reaction was my standard reaction to flash: "My god, what have they done?"

But then, I saw you were using it like a normal website.  So, congratulations on that!  The page navigation stuff could be a little clearer, but, it's darn good considering the usual standard of a flash website is god awful.

I would probably add a fade or some detail to the menus, so that the page looks more coherent than blocks of black on a white background. But the minimalist in me is pleased.

I'm never a fan of music on webpages, and you might want to add a "warning - music loading" thing beforehand.  But, your selection is low-key, quiet, and doesn't hurt anything.  As long as it doesn't get on any potential client's nerves.

The big criticism I have is the image loading - it's not clear what is going on when you mouse over or click on an image.  There needs to be some preloaded, visual indicator somewhere on the page to immediately display when someone clicks something and loading needs to take place.  Not necessarily blanking out the current image, but a moving graphic in the corner that says "please wait" or something to catch the user's eye.

Overall, it's fairly well done.  Any section is may be browsed from anywhere on the page in only a few clicks, which is A+.  The image navigation is decent, and the thumbnails, while small, exist in the first place.  The page layout is intelligent, and is standard webpage attire (I didn't have to learn new skills to browse).


----------



## jamie_ (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for such a thorough critique, toastydeath. I hate the flash sites that over do it as they become very frustrating after a while. Like you say, mine is quite subtle.

The feature I am really pleased with on this is the automatic slideshow within each gallery as it negates the need to look at the thumbnails (if you are prepared to view it all!). I take your point about the thumbnails being small and it being unclear as to what is happening on some occasions whilst an image loads. I will take this comment on board and consider whether to have this addressed with my web design company.

As for the music, I guess if a potential client does find it grates on them, they can just turn the sound off. The music is inoffensive and selected as I believe it will appeal to the vast majority of potential clients.

Thanks again.

Jamie


----------



## kemizz (Nov 6, 2006)

jamie_ said:
			
		

> Thanks for such a thorough critique, toastydeath. I hate the flash sites that over do it as they become very frustrating after a while. Like you say, mine is quite subtle.
> 
> The feature I am really pleased with on this is the automatic slideshow within each gallery as it negates the need to look at the thumbnails (if you are prepared to view it all!). I take your point about the thumbnails being small and it being unclear as to what is happening on some occasions whilst an image loads. I will take this comment on board and consider whether to have this addressed with my web design company.
> 
> ...


 
maybe not so photo related , but anyhow about how frustrating flash sites can be you should check out the cloth brand diesel (www.diesel.com), its kinda need how they build it, but after 1 minute I feel like pulling my hair out , since you never find what you're looking for 

but anyway enough about that


----------



## Photography School Asia (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks great, photographs nice too.
How many hits do you get?


Jonathan
www.jonathantaylor.net


----------

